# Giving my TiVos to a good home



## Damion2 (Jan 20, 2016)

I loved using my TiVos but due to various reasons want to donate them to somebody. Perhaps you need spare parts to keep yours alive, or have an extra one in a different room (this is why I have more than one).
Or are just a PPC Linux enthusiast wanting to experiment.

It's this or I sadly scrap them!!!

Please reply to this thread if you can take them. They are in Victoria, London.

- Damion


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Damion

Are these still available?

Many thanks

Roger


----------

